# Ignition wires???



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok im getting ready to do headers and i noticed the kit were you can get headers and ignition wires. But that was with the shorty headers..... Is it that important to go to higher temp wires with long tubes as well? The headers im going to get are that "armor coating" from texas speed so that shouldnt be as hot right?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

If armor coating is the same as ceramic coating then the headers won't get as hot as uncoated stainless steel or chrome headers. Therefore changing the ignition wires are not necessary. If the factory wires can withstand the heat from the factory headers then they will definitely withstand the heat from coated heaters. Even thought the factory headers have the heat shields on them they still produce a large amount of heat. If you decide to change the wires anyway like I did when I installed my ceramic coated shorties, you can get a set of MSD wires that will work just fine.


----------



## Str8evl (Feb 13, 2008)

i have a set of JBA wires on with my JBA headers came together. I have burned down my #5 wire though, have no freakin' clue how that happened though, Strange. Got a new one on there and no problems for 3k miles.


----------

